# Wedding Cake WIN!!



## CAThulu (Sep 27, 2009)

If I ever get married, I'm getting this cake!  

And yes...that IS an Alien wedding cake


----------



## Azure (Sep 28, 2009)

You'll love this website Cathulu.

http://cakewrecks.blogspot.com/2008/11/maximum-irony-has-now-been-achieved.html

Oh goddamn it.

http://cakewrecks.blogspot.com/2008/12/seasonal-non-sequiturs.html


----------



## Bandy (Oct 3, 2009)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_wGr8njEWjtI/SI_IX1ULrqI/AAAAAAAAAMU/YfViSfdg8Vc/s1600/bond+cake.jpg

*I like this cake XD*


----------



## Azure (Oct 3, 2009)

Ummm, yeah.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 3, 2009)

I like this one.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 3, 2009)

oh my gawd


----------

